# Port Arthur, Texas



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone ever fish the Port Arthur/Beaumont area? Looking to go down in March for a week, but have never been. Really looking for advice on bank/seawall and wade fishing areas - no access to boat and will not hire guide.
Appreciate any information, and thanks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was raised there and fished at every opportunity. That was decades ago but remember the fishing was always awesome. With either a cast net or a sein net, I could get all the big, live shrimp I would ever need. We would tear up the specs, reds and flounder.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> I was raised there and fished at every opportunity. That was decades ago but remember the fishing was always awesome. With either a cast net or a sein net, I could get all the big, live shrimp I would ever need. We would tear up the specs, reds and flounder.


Thanks devinsdad for the reply. Any specific recommendations for areas to wade fish best places for land locked fisherman? I've been reading everything and watching youtubes but info from someone with personal experience is better. Thanks,


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Look up the Texas Fishing Forum and post there.I know just enuff about port Auther to get in trouble.I do know ther is a jetty at Sabine Pass that you can fish off of.I know that there is places to wade but not the access to them.Like I said try the Texas Fishing Forum.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

torreyislandkid said:


> Look up the Texas Fishing Forum and post there.I know just enuff about port Auther to get in trouble.I do know ther is a jetty at Sabine Pass that you can fish off of.I know that there is places to wade but not the access to them.Like I said try the Texas Fishing Forum.


Thanks; logged on and got a world of information about camping and fishing around Pleasure Island. Thanks again. Hope to post up some good reports. Will probably be my luck, when I start planning a bit fishing trip, I get a call for some work.


----------

